# Richfield Ohio Slot Car Show



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Does anyone have any info on the next show in Richfield, Ohio??


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

partspig said:


> Does anyone have any info on the next show in Richfield, Ohio??


APRIL 17TH 2011
&
OCTOBER 30TH 2011

Brad Bennett
(330) 666-6057

[email protected]

P.O. box 13112 Fairlawn, Ohio 44334-0112


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks much!


----------

